# Dudas elementales sobre corriente alterna y sus fases.



## IngSuarez (Feb 7, 2011)

Hola saludos a todos.

  Me atrevi a colocar este post por que llevo ya bastante tiempo tratando de comprender lo siguiente y no me queda claro, aun leyendo los post y buscando en google.

   Veran en Mexico el voltaje nominal de las lineas electricas domesticas es de 120V ( realmente llegan entre 95 y 110), la toma consta de 2 cables, uno llamado "tierra" o neutro y el otro corriente. 
 Se que cada una de las tres lineas del cableado principal tienen 120 V medidos entre el cable de fase o corriente y el neutro o tierra. 
 Mis dudas son:

 Si un aparato trabaja a 240 volts, y solo tiene dos cables de conexion cual seria la configuracion correcta?

 Conectar a una linea de 240 y un neutro, o conectar a dos lineas de 120V. o Es lo mismo ?

 Si tengo una planta para soldar tipo transformador, que funciona tanto a 120 como a 240, y de ella sale un borne llamado "tierra" y otro corriente, cuando se conecta a 120, el voltaje a la salida del cable de "tierra" y la tierra fisica o neutro es casi cero, y lo puedo tocar sin problemas, si conecto a 240 con dos fases o corrientes, el voltaje del borne de tierra ya no seria cero y seria peligroso tocarlo ? 

Por ultimo, como se mide el voltaje de una linea trifasica, es decir como corroborar que es realmente trifasica, y no solo tres cables de una misma fase, el mutimetro tiene dos cables pienso que si mido el voltaje entre los cables llamados corriente y neutro, el resultado es el mismo de medir tres cables de una misma fase o tres fases distintas.

  De antemano gracias por su atencion y comentarios.


----------



## Dano (Feb 7, 2011)

> Se que cada una de las tres lineas del cableado principal tienen 120 V medidos entre el cable de fase o corriente y el neutro o tierra.



 En méxico tienen bifásica con punto medio como neutro?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 7, 2011)

Por lo que yo tengo entendido, es solo monofásico. En "teoría" tanto el neutro como la tierra, no deberían tener diferencias de potencial significantes. Pero si tenés solo 2 conductores, ahí no hay equivocación. La tierra o toma de tierra o como se llame, es un cable unido físicamente a la Tierra (planeta). Si te llegan 2 cables, o el neutro viene desde el proveedor (lo más probable), o lo toman desde la tierra.
Sea como sea, para conectar algo de 220 desde una alimentación de 110, la solución es un transformador o auto-transformador (como detalle, es lo mismo un trasformador o auto de 110 a 220 que uno de 220 a 110 siempre y cuando no sea un reductor hecho con triacs).


----------



## IngSuarez (Feb 7, 2011)

Creo que debo estudiar desde cero, pero para finalizar, sera lo mismo conectar a una red de 240 V y neutro, que a dos fases de 120V ?
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2011)

Entre dos fases de 110 deberías tener 190 Vac

O sea 110 por √3

Saludos !


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola IngSuarez

El sistema de electrificación que utiliza la CFE(Comisión Federal De Electricidad) en mi localidad, es TRIFÁSICO con Neutro.

Normalmente las líneas de alta tensión son de 20KV y llegan a los primarios de los transformadores que están conectados en DELTA. En cambio los secundarios están en ESTRELLA.

Hablando, basados en la imagen adjunta, podemos decir que entre cualquiera de 2 FASES (Fx) hay 220V y entre cualquier FASE y NEUTRO hay aprox. 127V.

Si un aparato o equipo es para 220V se debe conectar a 2 FASES cualesquiera que sean estas.
Si un aparato o equipo es para 127V se debe conectar a 1 FASE cualquiera que esta sea y NEUTRO.

En los últimos años la CFE ha venido requiriendo una conexión a Tierra(Al MUNDO) en cada domicilio que se le suministre energía eléctrica y, además, los NEUTROS en los transformadores se han estado conectando a Tierra por parte de la CFE.

Existe una diferencia de potencial entre Tierra y NEUTRO la cual es el resultado del desvalanceamiento de carga en las FASES. Si por todas las FASES circulara la misma corriente, por el neutro no circularía corriente.

Lo de los voltajes de 220 y 127 se dicen para fines prácticos y de cálculos ya que esos voltajes se ven afectados por las cargas pues no existen reguladores de tensión en estos sistemas de suministro de energía eléctrica.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Perdón Olvidé algo. Si alguien requiere otros niveles de Voltaje (Ejem. 440) hay 2 caminos.
1 El Usuario instala su transformador y la CFE Proporciona el servicio.
2 La CFE proporciona el transformador y el servicio.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 8, 2011)

Asi es, eso equivale a lo que tenemos aqui de la siguiente manera, entre fases 380VAC y entre fase y neutro 22VAC

Confunde a mucha gente el neutro y la tierra que son dos cosas distintas más alla que, en la central y otros punos este el neutro puesto a tierra.

Si en nustro domicilio conectamos el neutro a tierra y tenemo un protector diferencia, estara siempre cortado.

Este problema se ve más en instalaciones industriales donde esxiste la práctica común de utilizar la tierra como neutro, poniendo en peligro latente a los operarios y cuando se instalan protectores diferenciales estos saltan. NO DEBE UTILZARSE LA TIERRA COMO NEUTRO.


Muchos tambien llaman a la liena domiciliaris bifásica partiendo que una trifasica tienen tres cables y no entienden el termino monofásico porque lleva dos cables lo cual es un error conceptual, ya que una linea bifásica aca sera de 380 y alla de 220


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Muchos tambien llaman a la liena domiciliaris bifásica partiendo que una trifasica tienen tres cables y no entienden el termino monofásico porque lleva dos cables lo cual es un error conceptual, ya que una linea bifásica aca sera de 380 y alla de 220


 

Eso proviene de una viejas líneas de distribución de la ITALO que tenían 3 por 220 Vac en triángulo , y una de las tres conectada a tierra. Así que para domiciliaria , te entraban una "bifásica" , yo la tenía y según como te conectaban podías tener dos vivos  .

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Feb 8, 2011)

Eso sigue pasando. En España estaba a 127/220V y después a 220/380V. Por harmonización con la CE la tensión nominal ahora es de 230/400V aunque en realidad no ha cambiado nada ya que solo se han modificado las tolerancias admitidas para "pasar" de 220V a 230V sin tocar un tornillo.

Al lío: antes las viviendas estaban a 127V entre fase y neutro (que no tierra) pero en muchas zonas para pasar a 230V no se cambió el transformador, se conectó la vivienda entre dos fases por lo que tienen dos vivos. Ello implica que los magnetotérmicos debían de ser de dos polos y no de 1+n, cosa que dudo que se cumpliese mucho. Hoy en día ya no es problema porque todos los magnetotérmicos han de ser bipolares (los 1+N no se deben de vender ya) y deben de quedar muy pocos trasformadores de distribución de 127/220V.
En las viviendas hay un terminal de tierra que no debe de conectarse al neutro. (ya tuvimos una agria discusión sobre eso hace tiempo). La TT de cada vivienda es particular del edificio y debe de ser mantenida por sus propietarios (ejem). No solo es crítico el estado del electrodo sino también la continuidad de todas las líneas de tierra hasta cada toma. La tierra nunca pasa por ningún elemento de protección como fusibles o automáticos. El neutro está puesto a tierra en el centro de la estrella en el centro de transformación.


----------



## IngSuarez (Feb 15, 2011)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, me ha quedado bien claro que el voltaje entre 2 fases es 73% mas alto, que el voltaje entre una fase y neutro.
 Para el caso especial de Mexico, un sistema monofasico tiene neutro y fase, con 127 V.
 El bifasico tiene un voltaje entre fases de 220 V,  ( 127 x 1.73)
 Pero que podemos decir del voltaje trifasico ? que relacion hay entre sus fases, si entre fase y neutro tengo 127V, cual seria el voltaje trifasico ?

  Si tengo un motor trifasico, que dice en su placa de diseño que trabaja a 380 V, en conexion Y, que voltaje deberia tener cada fase?
 Gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola IngSuarez

El voltaje entre fases, cualquier 2 de ellas, hay 220V. Igual en trifasica de 380V, entre cualquiera de ellas, hay 380V.

Monofasico una fase y neutro, 127V.
Bifasico dos fases, 220V.
Trifasico tres fases 220V entre cualquier 2 de ellas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andyt (May 26, 2012)

hola compas
tengo una duda ...en colombia las lineas de lata tencion cuanto manejan ....


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2012)

andyt dijo:


> hola compas
> tengo una duda ...en colombia las lineas de lata tencion cuanto manejan ....



Pueden tomar muchos valores, dependiendo si es una línea de transporte, distribución primaria o distribución local.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 28, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pueden tomar muchos valores, dependiendo si es una línea de transporte, distribución primaria o distribución local.



Hola en Colombia se tienen los siguientes rangos la frecuencia es de 60Hz:

Baja tension: 
120VAC fase-neutro,208 fase-fase
440VAC fase-fase,254VAC fase-neutro
480VAC fase-fase,277VAC fase-neutro

Media tension
2400VAC fase-fase
4160VAC fase-fase
6600VAC fase-fase
11400VAC fase-fase
13800VAC fase-fase
37500VAC fase-fase

Alta tension

115KV Fase-Fase
230KV Fase-Fase
500KV Fase-fase

Estos dos últimos son lo que se usan en el sistema de interconexion electrica nacional.

Saludos


----------



## andyt (May 28, 2012)

gracias por tu colaboracion


----------



## lpnavy (Sep 13, 2016)

Buenas, viendo este tema me surgio la duda, si poseo una linea trifasica de 480V y deseo conectar un equipo de 220V, ¿como se procede? ¿ se conecta una fase con neutro? ya que el mismo tendria 277V F+N. O no se podria ya que existe riesgo de dañar el equipo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2016)

lpnavy dijo:


> Buenas, viendo este tema me surgio la duda, si poseo una linea trifasica de 480V y deseo conectar un equipo de 220V, ¿como se procede? ¿ se conecta una fase con neutro? ya que el mismo tendria 277V F+N. O no se podria ya que existe riesgo de dañar el equipo?


Hola caro Don lpnavy , te recomendo altamente enpleyar un transformador bajador  de 277Vac para 220Vac y de potenzia conpatible con de tu equipo 
Una conección directa seguramente estropia tu equipo en un breve instante.
!Suerte !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2016)

Sip , habría que poner un transformador reductor


----------



## opamp (Sep 13, 2016)

Un auto-transformador reductor 277/220 sería más económico, aprox 30% o menos que el precio de un transformador.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2016)

opamp dijo:


> Un auto-transformador reductor 277/220 sería más económico, aprox 30% o menos que el precio de un transformador.


Eso , eso ,eso como ya decia el saudoso "chavo del ocho"  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola, de que equipo a 220V. estamos hablando?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2016)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, de que equipo estamos hablando?



!Buena pregunta , ese dato aun no fue aclarado !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## magneto (Dic 27, 2016)

Hola, respecto a la pregunta inicial, si tienes un equipo monofasico que funciona a 220V, puedes conectarlo tanto a 2 fases como a fase y neutro, siempre que la tensión sea de 220...230V.

Si tienes una red que da 120/240V no se debe decir que es una línea de 120V, ya que en realidad hay 240V, aunque sean 2 fases de 120V.

Además lo normal es trifásica en estrella, el sistema monofasico de 3 hilos solo se usa en potencias bajas y no en todos los países.

Si se usa 2 fases sin neutro es monofasico compuesto, pero si se utilizan 2 fases con neutro es doble monofasico o bifásico.

Sobre la otra cuestión, la trifásica 277/480V se utiliza a nivel industrial y se suele utilizar en países de 120V. Estos paises utilizan  dos niveles de voltaje en la industria, trifásica de 480V que suele utilizarse sin neutro para cargas trifásicas de potencia, y trifásica de 120/208...127/220V o monofasica trifilar de 120/240V para alumbrado y usos comunes.

La trifásica de 480V también se pueden utilizar con neutro para alumbrado industrial, por ejemplo, en los paises americanos con 120V las lámparas de descarga de cientos de vatios pueden funcionar a 240V y 277V. Pero nunca se utiliza una red de 480V para usos domesticos, oficinas, comercios... aqui se utilizan redes de 127/220V o 120/240V.

En España hay dos redes trifásicas, la de 230/400V y la de 133/230V, que se parece mucho a los sistemas americanos.

Personalmente encuentro más acertado el sistema americano, ya que al utilizar menos voltaje el riesgo es menor, menos voltaje aplicado a una resistencia (la del cuerpo) implica menos corriente.
Un saludo


----------



## hell_fish (May 24, 2020)

Buenas tardes, este tema es viejo y según el buscador no hay ninguno que se adecue a la búsqueda que realice, si no va aquí pido disculpas y se mueva a dónde debiera estar está duda.

Tengo alimentación bifasica 220vac quería preguntar si es posible con transformadores obtener trifásica, Vi este video y me pregunto si es posible y que pasa con las potencias de los trafos gracias.


----------



## Scooter (May 24, 2020)

Si que se puede pasar.
Entre bifásica de 90° a trifásica se llama transformador Scott. No se me olvidará nunca porque me tocó uno en un examen de electrotecnia ...

Si es bifásica a 120° es mucho más sencillo .


----------



## Eduardo (May 24, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> ......
> Tengo alimentación bifasica 220vac



Lo que vos tenés es en realidad es una alimentación monofásica.  Que en la jerga se la llame bifásica porque la sacás conectándote a dos fases de una línea trifásica es un mal entendimiento del concepto de línea polifásica, pero como todo término popular se termina imponiendo.

Una línea verdaderamente bifásica consiste en tres líneas donde dos de ellas están desfasadas 90° respecto de la 3ra.
A diferencia de una línea trifásica (3fases+neutro) donde se puede prescindir del neutro -> En las bifásicas NO,  sencillamente porque te quedan dos cables y no se puede hablar de un desfase entre ellos.



> quería preguntar si es posible con transformadores obtener trifásica, Vi este video y me pregunto si es posible y que pasa con las potencias de los trafos gracias.



El tipo es un charlatán, la conexión de los primarios es monofásica, no importa que en la línea trifásica sean R y S.   De ahi no se puede sacar otra cosa que monofásica no importa como retuerzas las conexiones.

Otra cosa sería si al cable con que conecta los dos primarios los mandara también a la fase T ,  pero claro, deben ser primarios para 13.2kV.


Es una consulta muy común: "Tengo monofásica y necesito trifásica ¿Como hago?"   
Si se trata de mover un motor de digamos... menor de 2hp  está el recurso limitado pero barato de un condensador.
Mucho mas caro pero "pofeshonal" es un variador se velocidad con entrada monofásica.
Pero si se trata de alimentar varios motores o un sector con trifásica -> Pedir a la empresa línea trifásica.  No hay otra solución, todo lo demás son clickbaits.


----------



## hell_fish (May 24, 2020)

Gracias por responder aunque los dos últimos mensajes van en contradicción, para resumir si se puede o no se puede.  Es solo para probar motores rebobinados, en este foro hay un variador de velocidad muy sencillo habría que mirar como regular el voltaje de entrada, en el mismo documento (del variador) se sugiere con puente de scr solo me pareció más sencillo como lo proponía el sr del vídeo con transformadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2020)

Te conviene un variador comercial de entrada monofásica y salida trifásica.

Podés definir mejor esa bifásica de 220 Vac ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te conviene un variador comercial de entrada monofásica y salida trifásica.
> 
> Podés definir mejor esa bifásica de 220 Vac ?


Hola a todos , jo ariesgaria decir que es 220Vac entre las dos fases y 127Vac entre cada fase y neutro ( eso basado en la RED Electrica fornida aca en Brasil).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hell_fish (May 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te conviene un variador comercial de entrada monofásica y salida trifásica.
> 
> Podés definir mejor esa bifásica de 220 Vac ?



¿Lo que significa que el variador que anda por acá no funciona bien? 
Resulta que el dinero es un impedimento para adquirir un variador comercial. 

110vac-0-110vac se toma entre extremos y da 220vac no sé si se entienda, es decir hay dos fases de 110vac con respecto al neutro. ¿eso es monofásico o bifásico? Ya estoy confundido, por otro lado encontré esta imagen que hace parte de un documento donde presumiblemente sacan la trifásica con dos trafos, hay que poner en contexto lo siguiente, dónde estoy es costoso hacer una conexión trifásica con la proveedora de red solo busco una solución económica para probar algunas máquinas eléctricas trifásicas.


----------



## Eduardo (May 24, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> Gracias por responder aunque los dos últimos mensajes van en contradicción, para resumir si se puede o no se puede.



No hay contradicción.  Scooter habla de bifásica pero "la de verdad" , y son 3 cables o 4 .   
Lo que vos tenés se la llaman en la jerga "bifásica" , pero es un término popular. Desde el punto de vista eléctrico es monofásica pura.



> Es solo para probar motores rebobinados, en este foro hay un variador de velocidad muy sencillo habría que mirar como regular el voltaje de entrada, en el mismo documento (del variador) se sugiere con puente de scr solo me pareció más sencillo como lo proponía el sr del vídeo con transformadores


.
Para* probar *motores rebobinados usá un condensador.


El último circuito que mostraste es otra cosa,  y funciona gracias a la conexión a tierra.   Es peligroso salvo que la tierra sea muy buena y además es *ilegal.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> "110vac-0-110vac se toma entre extremos y da 220vac no sé si se entienda, es decir hay dos fases de 110vac con respecto al neutro. ¿eso es monofásico o bifásico? "


Ese sistema aclarado arriba jo personalmente entiendo como "Bifasico" o dos Fases y en realidad NO es 110Vac como aclarado  y SI 127Vac , eso porque la tensión entre Fase y Neutro es : 220Vac/ raiz cuadrada de 3 ( eso por derivar de un sistema trifasico donde la defasagen entre las  fases es de 120°
Asi 220Vac/1,73 = 127Vac.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hell_fish (May 24, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> No hay contradicción.  Scooter habla de bifásica pero "la de verdad" , y son 3 cables o 4 .
> Lo que vos tenés se la llaman en la jerga "bifásica" , pero es un término popular. Desde el punto de vista eléctrico es monofásica pura.
> 
> .
> ...


¿Por qué es ilegal no lo entiendo?



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Ese sistema aclarado arriba jo personalmente entiendo como "Bifasico" o dos Fases y en realidad NO es 110Vac como aclarado  y SI 127Vac , eso porque la tensión entre Fase y Neutro es : 220Vac/ raiz cuadrada de 3 ( eso por derivar de un sistema trifasico donde la defasagen entre las  fases es de 120°
> Asi 220Vac/1,73 = 127Vac.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


También pensé que era "bifásico"


----------



## Eduardo (May 24, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> ¿Por qué es ilegal no lo entiendo?



La conexión a tierra es para protección, para que en caso de fuga la corriente retorne por tierra  y salte diferencial/térmica/fusible  y no te electrifique la carcaza del motor o el gabinete metálico de lo que sea.    Retorna por tierra porque en el transformador que alimenta tu zona el neutro está conectado a tierra.

En esa conexión la corriente de los primarios retorna por tierra (obviamente no puede saltar ninguna protección).  Y tu tierra debe ser muy buena porque dependiendo del motor pueden ser varios amperes.
Como ese tipo de conexiones representa peligro -> está prohibido.


----------



## hell_fish (May 24, 2020)

Quieres decir que la corriente va directo a tierra eso implica que el medidor de consumo no podría medir la energía real  osea que si hago una puesta a tierra muy buena puedo no usar neutro y "ahorrar" dinero? Volviendo al tema en el caso de que si sea bifásico mi suministro ¿podría usar los transformadores así como en la imagen?  ¿La potencia total sería la suma de la potencia de ambos?  Gracias a todos han aclarado un par de conceptos que tenía equivocados bendiciones.


----------



## Eduardo (May 24, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> Quieres decir que la corriente va directo a tierra eso implica que el medidor de consumo no podría medir la energía real  osea que si hago una puesta a tierra muy buena puedo no usar neutro y "ahorrar" dinero?



Cerca...   Te falta un pequeño detalle.     No lo digo porque se trata de uno de los fraudes eléctricos mas comunes.



> Volviendo al tema en el caso de que si sea bifásico mi suministro ¿podría usar los transformadores así como en la imagen?



Sos dueño de hacer lo que te de la gana.



> ¿La potencia total sería la suma de la potencia de ambos?



El medidor te va a marcar un 75% de lo consumido.    Hay un fraude que explota estos retornos por otro lado que se llama "préstamo de fase".

Si te fijás en el texto del diagrama, la corriente de retorno es alta y eso complica la tierra.  

Además de estar pensado para la conexión de media a baja tensión, no para que el usuario la haga dentro de su casa.


----------



## hell_fish (May 24, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> Cerca...   Te falta un pequeño detalle.     No lo digo porque se trata de uno de los fraudes eléctricos mas comunes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy interesante lo que comentas amigo, "préstamo de fase" eso me suena a sacar una fase de una casa vecina,  solo a modo informativo y desviándonos del tema principal en breves palabras cómo funciona lo que comentas, si fueras tan amable de explicar.


----------



## Scooter (May 25, 2020)

hell_fish dijo:


> Gracias por responder aunque los dos últimos mensajes van en contradicción, para resumir si se puede o no se puede.  Es solo para probar motores rebobinados, en este foro hay un variador de velocidad muy sencillo habría que mirar como regular el voltaje de entrada, en el mismo documento (del variador) se sugiere con puente de scr solo me pareció más sencillo como lo proponía el sr del vídeo con transformadores.


Es sencillísimo.
Si tienes dos fases y neutro ya sean a 90º o a 120º entonces se puede hacer la conversión mas o menos fácilmente
Si tienes dos fases sin neutro, entonces *NO TIENES BIFÁSICA*  aunque la llames por el nombre que te apetezca.
En España aún es relativamente común, cada vez menos, el suministro con dos fases de 127V pero nadie le llama a eso bifásica.


hell_fish dijo:


> Es muy interesante lo que comentas amigo, "préstamo de fase" eso me suena a sacar una fase de una casa vecina,  solo a modo informativo y desviándonos del tema principal en breves palabras cómo funciona lo que comentas, si fueras tan amable de explicar.



En uns sistema trifásico a 120º, si tienes dos fases y neutro, la tercera es la suma de las dos anteriores conectada en contrafase.
Así que es "fácil" o como poco posible regenerar la tercera fase a partir de las dos primeras.

En un sistema bifásico a 90º se conecta "medio transformador" en estrella y el otro medio en triángulo ya que esas conexiones desfasan 30º y ajustando las tensiones por el número de vueltas en la raiz de 3 se obtienen los 120º y las tres fases... era divertidísimo esl transformador ese del diablo.

En un sistema con dos fases a 180º, pues no tienes nada, es monofásica pura y dura.

¿Entonces que ángulo tienen tus fases? ¿90,º20 o 180º?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 25, 2020)

Hola a todos , jo entiendo que si hay dos fases + un neutro y entre esas dos fases  hay 220Vac y entre fase y neutro hay 127Vac para mi es mas que claro que esas dos fases + neutro son derivadas de un sistema trifasico donde la concessionaria de energia NO disponibilizo la tercera fase para ustedes en questón , portanto considero como un sistema Bifasico
Tanbien entiendo que cuando hay solamente disponible en las manos una fase y un neutro y ningun hilo de cubre a mas  es sin dudas un sistema Monofasico.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


hell_fish dijo:


> Es muy interesante lo que comentas amigo, "préstamo de fase" eso me suena a sacar una fase de una casa vecina,  solo a modo informativo y desviándonos del tema principal en breves palabras cómo funciona lo que comentas, si fueras tan amable de explicar.


En un sistema trifasico es comun la concessioanria de energia dibidir entre las casas las fases disponibles de modo a ecualizar lo mejor que possible for  la carga de modo a NO sobrecargar demasiadamente una deteminada fase lo que causaria un desequilibro en las tensiones del  sistema trifasico molestando las tensiones corretas de las otras fases.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 30, 2020)

Buenos días, espero todos se encuentren bien. 
Tengo unas dudas sobre la conexión de transformadores para obtener una fuente trifásica a partir de una bifásica, en la imagen adjunta esta una conexión tipo scott-t de 2 transformadores, ahora bien en los secundarios hay alimentación bifásica de 4 hilos si yo quisiera obtener bifásica de 3 hilos puedo hacer esa conexión? He leído que esto causaría un desequilibrio vectorial en las 3 fases ¿eso es correcto? En caso de querer usar esa conexión para pasar de bifásica de 3hilos a trifásica ¿qué sería ese desequilibrio entre fases? Osea ¿pasaría algo con el voltaje o la corriente? ¿Todo explotaría y mi casa sería el siguiente Chernóbil? 

Otra duda, estoy leyendo un poco sobre convertir bifásica a trifásica usando trafos, unos cuantos post atrás subí una imagen sacada del libro "maquinas electricas" donde se muestra la conexión de 2 transformadores en una configuración llamada "ye abierta-delta abierta" hay otro tipo de conexión para lograr esto? Alguna idea seria de gran ayuda. 

Bendiciones.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2020)

La pregunta del millón vuelve a ser, que ya no me acordaba:
¿Hay neutro?
1 Si la respuesta es No,  eso es monofásica pura y nada se puede hacer.

2 Si la respuesta es si, se puede hacer.

3 Si la respuesta es "a medias" porque no hay pero yo lo fabrico con la tierra, estamos en el caso 1


Las consideraciones legales las estoy obviando.

¿Es 1, 2 o 3?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2020)

Se podría generar la fase ausente haciendo algo así:
De la legalidad y la letalidad de este engendro no me manifiesto. Tampoco sería eficiente, pero creo que debería de funcionar.

Con dos transformadores monofásicos 1:1


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 30, 2020)

Saludos, desde un un transformador de 220V con tap medio, de 120 y 120V para redes de distribución provee entre los devanados un defasaje de 180°.la configuración que planteas funciona en trifásico con dos transformadores en estrella por alta y por baja en delta, se llama delta abierta para esto cada transformador tiene que ser de 1/3 mas la potencia nominal trifásica a instalar. En las redes de distribución residenciales las dos lineas de 120V están a 180°, hay una variante que se usa en mi país, por falta de red 3f de colocar un capacitor entre una fase de estas y el devanado restante del motor, pero el motor pierde 50% de la potencia, ya que una fase queda a 180 y la otra a 30 ° mas de la que conectaste el capacitor, eléctricamente una m.... Pero el que no tiene resuelve, la tierra si no la tienes la puedes hacer con tres barillas de un metro enterradas con una separacion simulando un triangulo, los lados del triangulo no mas del largo enterrado de las barrillas, y no lo unas al neutro de la alimentacion en tu casa esta tierra es solo para protejerte de las descargas y la conectas al tierra de los tomacorriente. esta red de barrillas funciona mejor en tierra humeda incluso se le echa sal para mejorar la coneccion a tierra en las subestaciones


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2020)

Si son 180° es monofásica.
Se supone que eran 120°

Con 180 no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 30, 2020)

Correcto como dije es una m... Y lo del capacitor se usa mucho pero disminuye la eficiencia, la potencia, aumenta la temperatura debido a los ángulos de las corrientes y demás. Pero te saca del apuro, por ejemplo sin mucho calculo aquí se conecta los motores de 1 HP 3 f con un capacitor de 300microF y arranca y trabaja, casi digo bien. Y los talleres no se paran por esto solo hay que calcular carga máxima mas 50%, casi nada no.
Para 120° tiene que existir montado en tu distribución residencial al menos dos transformadores a dos fases distintas y que la empresa te conecte el servicio , en mi país existe esa posibilidad, pero demora bastante si tienen que montar el otro transformador,.
Si la alimentación trifásica te es fundamental por la cantidad de equipos que tienes de este tipo y no tienes posibilidad de obtenerla desde el servicio de la empresa eléctrica, puedes: poner capacitor a cada motor como dije antes, o puedes, esto me dejó un poco fuera de lugar cuando lo vi con mis ojos, pero funcionaba, una batería de carro seca, sin ácido ninguno, esto es un capacitor, el hombre corto dos vasos y los conecto como capacitor y instalo toda la carpintería trifásica simulando la tercera fase con esto, fui a medir la capacidad de esto y estaba fuera de rango en todos mis multímetros pero daba en megaohm el aislamiento. Ojalá esto te sirva porque yo tengo motores 3f trabajando así.
Perdonen la lata, pero el tema me gusta saludos.


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 30, 2020)

Buenas tardes. 

La respuesta es si (2) muchas gracias por el aporte de todos.

Si el desfase es 120°. Hablando de eficiencia cuanto seria es decir quiero mover un motor de 3hp cuanta potencia necesito en el trafo. (Una estimación a vuelo de pajaro)


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 30, 2020)

Creo que el motor te esta diciendo la potencia, dale un rango de sobrecarga no mas 1.2 a 1.5 carga nominal, los transformadores subcargados tienen baja eficiencia si eso te interesa, si no todo por encima de 3kVA funciona, te suguiero un autransformador si es solo para el motor, disminuye mucho la cantidad de alambre si lo vas a enrrollar tu mismo y las protecciones quedan antes de este. Siempre pon el núcleo a tierra y en el motor el chasis, te ahorras muchos sobresaltos.


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 30, 2020)

Ahh ok ok, osea debo calcular el trafo con la potencia nominal del motor si lo hago sobre dimensionado seria menos eficiente?

Pregunta ¿la conexión scott-t puede funcionar si uno los secundarios y obtener bifasica de 3 hilos? ¿Esto serviría para equilibrar la carga a tres fases por ejemplo de un generador? ¿Pudiera funcionar a la inversa? (De bifasica de 3 hilos obtener trifasica)

Gracias a todos esta información es muy importante, le servirá a muchas personas.


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 30, 2020)

Bien, tu pregunta me imagino seria, de un transformador alimentado de dos fase de una red trifásica puedo obtener
trifasica al otro lado?
Explicate mejor y puedo ayudarte con mas claridad, esa es la idea.
Estuve leyendo tu pregunta y creo que entiendo que quieres carga en dos fases de un sistema trifásico y como mantenerlo estable, es eso o estoy equivoquado.
No he seguido todo el hilo pero me parece que esa connección a 90° no  trifasica no te ed práctica a tu sistema de motor, me parece todo perdidas


----------



## hell_fish (Ago 30, 2020)

Me refiero a esta conexión de dos transformadores en scott-t (imagen adjunta) ¿puedo unir dos puntas del secundario para así obtener una bifásica de 3 hilos? Ahora sí esto es posible ¿puedo invertir los trafos es decir conectar una bifásica de 3 hilos y obtener una trifásica?


----------



## rvm66868 (Ago 30, 2020)

Correcto pero tienes que tener dos sistema uno bifásico y uno trifásico específicamente de cada uno. No uno monofásico y querer que sea bifásico y otro trifásico.


hell_fish dijo:


> Me refiero a esta conexión de dos transformadores en scott-t (imagen adjunta) ¿puedo unir dos puntas del secundario para así obtener una bifásica de 3 hilos? Ahora sí esto es posible ¿puedo invertir los trafos es decir conectar una bifásica de 3 hilos y obtener una trifásica?


Tu esquema es correcto pero para que se de  bifásica a trifasica tu generador tiene que ser convertido a bifásico, de monofásico a trifásico no funciona.


----------



## AndresAlcauter (Abr 26, 2021)

Hay algo que no entendí muy bien, si conecto un equipo de 220, debo de darle dos fases en sus puntas o sea de 110? No debe ser una fase que lleve 220 y un neutro, pensé que el neutro o sea el retorno era indispensable.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2021)

Depende aquí se ha hablado de muchas cosas.
Si tienes un equipo de 220 se conecta a 220 
¿Que tipos de 220 es el que usas tú?


----------



## emilio177 (Abr 26, 2021)

AndresAlcauter dijo:


> Hay algo que no entendí muy bien, si conecto un equipo de 220, debo de darle dos fases en sus puntas o sea de 110? No debe ser una fase que lleve 220 y un neutro, pensé que el neutro o sea el retorno era indispensable.


Los términos fase están asociados a tu red ...que voltaje tienes entre fase y neutro


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 26, 2021)

Solo verificas que dónde lo vayas a conectar , el tester te indique 220 Vac


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 10, 2022)

Buenasss...se que el tema es viejo pero no quiero abrir uno nuevo si debe ir acá. Como el buscador me trae esto y están temas varios creo que corresponde, sino, por favor avisar y genero uno nuevo.

Tengo que conectar un reflector led de 20W con detector de movimiento y en el lugar en el que me piden instalar solo hay un cable subterráneo de 3x10mm del cual sacaron al exterior dos cables. No se que fases son, pero para el caso no tiene neutro.

1) dije: fácil,  tomo una fase y el neutro lo "fabrico" con una jabalina. Peeeeero....como dice Eduardo es ilegal por no poseer protección por más que estará a 4, 5 o 6m de altura.

2) la tierra es árida como el sahara y no funcionará jamás si quisiera arriesgar (descartado)

3) no hay lugar físico para colocar un transformador ni tengo a disposición donde comprar uno (ya busqué por estos pagos)

4) no tengo conocimientos de electricidad tan avanzados (o no?) Y se que en este foro se habla de electrones no de joules, pero no encuentro nada más que esta sugerencia del buscador web y no me gusta por lo de la seguridad (imagen adjunta).

Qué puedo hacer? Es solucionarle? Esto es argentina, trifasica de 380V. Hay algún arreglo de diodos o algo para hacer sin caer en transformadores? Solo se usaria para ese reflector, sin cargas de motores ni nada por el estilo.

Gracias a todos por las ideas y respuestas que puedan brindar.

Saludos!!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2022)

Las normativas dependen de cada país.

En general te queda usar un transformador o cambiar la fuente del foco led por una que admita la tensión compuesta entre fase y fase.

Ya inventos de boticario poner un foco de 20W incandescente en serie o una carga de 20W, esto con muuuuuchos "peros", es bastante probable que no funcione.

¿Que mas alimenta la línea? Cambia la alimentación de toda la línea.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2022)

Lo único un (auto)transformador de 380 a 220V - 50W

Son caros , unos 6.000 pesos






						220 100 Va Transformador 380 - MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Encontrá 34 publicaciones para 220 100 Va Transformador 380 en Electricidad, Pilas y Cargadores o Componentes Electrónicos en Capital Federal, Bs.As. G.B.A. Oeste o Bs.As. G.B.A. Sur - MercadoLibre.com.ar




					listado.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Aquí uno barato , pero muy justa la potencia 









						Transformador 380 A 220v 20va - $ 3.900
					

Transformador de aislaciónEntrada 380VcaSalida 220VcaPotencia 20VADoble bobinado o bobinado separado. Tapas plásticas y bornera.HACEMOS FACTURA “A” Y “B”MAS DE 60 AÑ0S EN MARTINEZHORARIO:LUNES A VIERNES DE 9 A 19HSSABADOS 9 A 13 HSESTAMOS EN ZONA NORTE A 8 CUADRAS DE LA ESTACION




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




La jabalina solo para dar tierra al aparato luminoso.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> Tengo que conectar un reflector led de 20W con detector de movimiento y en el lugar en el que me piden instalar solo hay un cable subterráneo de 3x10mm del cual sacaron al exterior dos cables. No se que fases son, pero para el caso no tiene neutro.
> 
> 1) dije: fácil,  tomo una fase y el neutro lo "fabrico" con una jabalina. Peeeeero....como dice Eduardo es ilegal por no poseer protección por más que estará a 4, 5 o 6m de altura.


Excepto el *transformador 380Vca -->220Vca* con uno de los terminales conectado a tierra todo lo demás son "Chapuzas" de distinto calibre.

Otra chapuza que se me ocurre es conectar un *auto-transformador 220/110Vca* entre 2 faces (380Vca), sobre la salida habrán unos 180Vca que casi con seguridad alcanzarán para la lámpara y el detector.
*Problema:* Ambos conductores tendrán tensión respecto de tierra


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Otra chapuza que se me ocurre es conectar un *auto-transformador 220/110Vca* entre 2 faces (380Vca), sobre la salida habrán unos 180Vca que casi con seguridad alcanzarán para la lámpara y el detector.



Estemmmm , transformador de 220 conectado a 380 



Cómo chapuza se me ocurre hacer un divisor de tensión capacitivo


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Estemmmm , transformador de 220 conectado a 380*
> 
> 
> 
> Cómo chapuza se me ocurre hacer un divisor de tensión capacitivo


Eso lo hice y creo que todavía está funcionado, fue para conectar un forzador de aire a la alimentación de un motorito


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> Buenasss...se que el tema es viejo pero no quiero abrir uno nuevo si debe ir acá. Como el buscador me trae esto y están temas varios creo que corresponde, sino, por favor avisar y genero uno nuevo.
> 
> Tengo que conectar un reflector led de 20W con detector de movimiento y en el lugar en el que me piden instalar solo hay un cable subterráneo de 3x10mm del cual sacaron al exterior dos cables. No se que fases son, pero para el caso no tiene neutro.
> 
> ...


No importan las fases
Es solucionable seriamente, pero no tiene opciones como usted cree.
El error fue subir un cable fuera de norma hasta ahi.
Cambia el cable o compra un trafo 380/220 -30Volt/amper
De ultima sube un neutro de 1mm y ya
Le tarda una par de semanas con gastos de envio. --> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





La otra opción  era resolver con un trafo  380/24 /12  y poner una luminaria que funcione con 12 o 24
Empezaron el proyecto al revés y eso tiene un precio.      
Que pena.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> La otra opción  era resolver con un* trafo  380/24 /12*  y poner una luminaria que funcione con 12 o 24
> Empezaron el proyecto al revés y eso tiene un precio.
> Que pena.


Esos transformadores, "De maniobra" solían ser algo mas económicos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso lo hice y creo que todavía está funcionado, fue para conectar un forzador de aire a la alimentación de un motorito



Habrás "ponido" uno no auto, sino transformador 220 - 110 en serie = 330 , ahí estás mas cerca


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 10, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> el lugar en el que me piden instalar


Es importante el lugar....es el patio de alguien? ....es el parque de tu barrio? es importante: El donde.
Si tienes el dinero para . compra el trafo.... solo lo pides y puede llegar  
Y lo otro.... esto en parte de un trabajo por el que tu recibes una remuneracion? o estas jugando a ser electrico?


----------



## capitanp (Mar 10, 2022)

jajaj, nunca dijo que esos 3 cables que encontro tenian 380V, ni los midio..

Chapuzas

La fácil trafo 380V a 220 caro$$$

sino 380V a 24 despues 24 a 220, mega chapuza

si es una fuente swiching, ponerle un diodo haría que internamente rectifique media onda y estas ahi cerquira de los 311Vcc


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 10, 2022)

Gracias por todos los mensajes. 
Si aclaré, por las dudas, que el cable es subterráneo, ya está instalado y es de 3x10mm y tiene una conexión trifásica sin neutro. 
Si voy a recibir una remuneración, es para mi abuela que vive a más de 200m del tendido público. Así que emilio177 si voy a lucrar, ya que el amor infinito de mi abuela tiene un valor incalculable, más de lo que podrías cobrar por asesorarme en algo que no manejo...mucho, mucho más. Esto es interesado de mi parte? Por supuesto que si, la satisfacción de hacer esto por mi abuela tiene un valor astronómico. 

Lo que quiero es iluminar el pasaje de entrada a su casa. Hay un caño que pensaba usar como poste y que no tiene lugar para resguardar una caja con un trafo sin que algún hdp intente robarlo. Entiendo que todas las opiniones apuntan a esa solución. Hay cosas que por no estar en tema siempre se me escapan. Si se corta el neutro los 380v circulan por todo lo conectado, si haces un neutro con una jabalina y se corta el neutro de "red" tu jabalina alimenta el barrio...cosas que aprendí ahora buscando una solución a esta inquietud. 

No quería caer en un "reflector solar" por eso del mantenimiento cada tanto tiempo por el agotamiento de las pilas, pero creo que ya voy para ese camino. 

Muchas gracias a todos, los aportes y links de esos trafos han sido muy educativos ya que no sabia que existian y no me los había sugerido el buscador. El digofat pasa mi lista de "proveedores" para alguna eventualidad.

Lamentablemente cambiar lo que se hizo por un nuevo cable, a 200m de distancia y sin considerar la mano de obra supera los $450.000 pesos argentinos (unos 2000 dólares) y lo que quiero instalar es un reflector de 500 pesos o casi 2,5 dolares, algo no encaja no?

Nuevamente agradezco la información. 

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> Gracias por todos los mensajes.
> Si aclaré, por las dudas, que el cable es subterráneo, ya está instalado y es de 3x10mm y tiene una conexión trifásica sin neutro.
> Si voy a recibir una remuneración, es para mi abuela que vive a más de 200m del tendido público. Así que emilio177 si voy a lucrar, ya que el amor infinito de mi abuela tiene un valor incalculable, más de lo que podrías cobrar por asesorarme en algo que no manejo...mucho, mucho más. Esto es interesado de mi parte? Por supuesto que si, la satisfacción de hacer esto por mi abuela tiene un valor astronómico.
> 
> ...


Tu jabalina *NO *alimentaría al barrio.
Las posibilidades de que se "Levante" (Corte) el neutro del barrio *NO *son *0*, lo he visto y vivido, pero por otro lado son extremadamente remotas

¿ Que alimenta ese cable trifásico ?


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 10, 2022)

La casa de mi abuela. 

Tiene el neutro por otro tendido subterráneo. Inicialmente se instaló el 3x10mm en monofasico y luego se tendió el unipolar para el neutro. 

En aquél momento habrá sido la mejor opción.  Sé que no fue una instalación simultánea. El unipolar se instaló mucho tiempo después del primero,  quizás para "legalizar" la instalación
Claro que no alimentaria el barrio ya que se quemaría todo antes, pero esa rotura seria a consecuencia de que esa tierra al menos intente suplir el neutro de la red. Si todos los vecinos lo hicieran quizás no seria necesaria por más ilegal que resulte.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 10, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> La casa de mi abuela.
> 
> Tiene el neutro por otro tendido subterráneo. Inicialmente se instaló el 3x10mm en monofasico y luego se tendió el unipolar para el neutro.
> 
> ...



No logro entender muy bien la disposición de los cableados, la distancia entre ellos y cuál de ambos dispone de neutro. Tal vez, un esquema simple de una vista en planta de cómo están dispuestos esos cables subterráneos de 3x10 mm2 que vienen desde unos 200 metros de distancia más la disposición y relación con ese otro cable subterráneo que citás (y del cual entiendo tendría neutro), más dónde necesitarías disponer el proyector LED.

Por ahí, saldría más barato llevar un neutro hasta donde necesites el proyector y evitar el manejo de voltaje diferencial, si no contás con toda la experiencia necesaria. Sería "pescar" solo una fase.

Visto desde el usuario, la jabalina se emplea solo para puesta a tierra. No se emplea como neutro jamás: es de riesgo y podés ocasionar que si la alimentación de las fases está precedida por un disyuntor, simplemente quedes sin servicio ni bien la conectes como tal. O lo peor, si la alimentación de las fases no está precedida por un disyuntor, te levanta el potencial de tierra en función de la carga, aparte de ser ilegal visto desde la empresa que suministra la energía.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> La casa de mi abuela.
> 
> Tiene el neutro por otro tendido subterráneo. Inicialmente se instaló el 3x10mm en monofasico y luego se tendió el unipolar para el neutro.
> 
> ...


Me preguntaba como ilumina su abuela su casa de ella . Ahí debería haber *neutro* y *fase*, nunca 380 VCA

Es peligrosísimo usar la jabalina como neutro, nunca lo haga, por favor, menos en campo abierto.
Seria bueno que averigue  y entienda, ¿ cual es la función de la jabalina a tierra ?.

_*Mucho mas barato que 450 mil pesos , son 200 metros de cable enterrado de 1mm, cuyo valor es de unos 30 dólare*_*s.*

Para mi, es erróneo decir que usted quiere gastar solo 4 dólares en el proyecto de su abuela.
En realidad son 2 proyectos 
1- Es de 4 dólares 
2- El otro es el que está mal hecho y hay que poner 30 dólares, mas la mano de obra de enterrar el cable, para que dure.

* Jabalina : Basicamente es para derivar los rayos y las centellas admosféricas a tierra y también proteger a las personas de las descargas o desperfectos de los aparatos en general . Si usas tierra como neutro pierdes esa posibilidad. 
Se inventó para proteger los generadores y tansformadores de los rayos admosféricos inicialmente.*

No voy a volver sobre el tema que está sobrado.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 10, 2022)

Otra solución totalmente diferente es dotar a la nona de una de éstas:



Simple y económica!!!

Le deja libres las manitos para su bastón!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 10, 2022)

Es muy raro que se hayan instalado 200m de cable subterraneo de 3x10  para alimentar una casa.  A menos que inicialmente no haya habido casa sino una bomba de agua trifasica importante y luego se fue construyendo. De lo contrario es absurdo, tanto por la sección del cable como no llevar neutro. 

¿Verificaste con tester que tengas 380v?
Porque no entiendo para que derivaron 2. 

En caso de que sea nomas trifasica, me pregunto si tu abuela necesita trifasica, porque sería mas correcto modificar la conexión al inicio del tendido que usar tierra como neutro.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 10, 2022)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Por ahí, saldría más barato llevar un neutro hasta donde necesites el proyector y evitar el manejo de voltaje diferencial, si no contás con toda la experiencia necesaria. Sería "pescar" solo una fase.



Ahí ya estaba la sugerencia    , sabiendo que no va a tener otras cargas adicionales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2022)

Opción 2 : modificar el artefacto para 380 V . . .  por ahí sugerí un divisor de tensión capacitivo .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 10, 2022)

Si la nona es aficionada al tunning...









						Zapatillas luminosas - No Puedo Creer
					

Estas zapatillas de casa acabarán con los tropezones a media noche para evitar despertarlos a todos cuando necesitas levantarte a oscuras, o cuando se va a la luz de repente. El truco está en la luz que llevan incorporada, que te permitirá ver el camino sin tener que deslumbrar a nadie. Las...



					www.nopuedocreer.com


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 10, 2022)

Sí, perdón que me meta, medio que es un gran despropósito usar la trifásica para un foquito, traiga un neutro del punto más cercano que tenga señor, no hay neutro cerca? y bueno, es el problema de los grandes predios. 
Ahora, ya se preguntó y sigue sin respuesta, hay 380v en el subterráneo? 
Otra pregunta, todavía  se utilizan esos tres vivos (si fuesen vivos) ? Porque si ya no necesita la trifásica identifique un color del subterráneo y lo pone a neutro en el Pilar.
Otra cosa señor, no necesita ofenderse con el compañero que lo preguntó si va a cobrar por el trabajo, yo cuando hago una instalación para un extraño, por lo menos pretendo que compre lo que se necesita y que haga la obra que se necesita, a eso apuntaba la pregunta del compañero, cuando el trabajo es para un allegado, bueno, uno busca que sea al menor  costo posible.
Disculpe...


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 11, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Me preguntaba como ilumina su abuela su casa de ella . Ahí debería haber *neutro* y *fase*, nunca 380 VCA
> 
> Es peligrosísimo usar la jabalina como neutro, nunca lo haga, por favor, menos en campo abierto.
> Seria bueno que averigue  y entienda, ¿ cual es la función de la jabalina a tierra ?.
> ...




Por favor relea y observe que comenté que tiene un nuevo cable enterrado que funciona como neutro para regularizar la instalación. No funciona en trifasico sin neutro. Por lo tanto si tiene fase y neutro.

El cable al que hace referencia por 200m a 30 dolares no puede ser enterrado ya que no seria del tipo subterraneo o el precio no es en argentina, y si no es subterráneo es ilegal utilizarlo así o instalarlo.

Gracias, lo de no volver no sé a que se refiere, supongo que será una despedida,  así que adiós!

Gracias por las otras aclaraciones, serán de mucha utilidad a quienes lean también.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 11, 2022)

¿Vas a cortar el cable a mitad?


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 11, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿Vas a cortar el cable a mitad?



jaja, juro que lo pensé.
Voy a ir por la peor solución: reflector con baterias y carga solar...


fabioosorio dijo:


> Sí, perdón que me meta, medio que es un gran despropósito usar la trifásica para un foquito, traiga un neutro del punto más cercano que tenga señor, no hay neutro cerca? y bueno, es el problema de los grandes predios.
> Ahora, ya se preguntó y sigue sin respuesta, hay 380v en el subterráneo?
> Otra pregunta, todavía  se utilizan esos tres vivos (si fuesen vivos) ? Porque si ya no necesita la trifásica identifique un color del subterráneo y lo pone a neutro en el Pilar.
> Otra cosa señor, no necesita ofenderse con el compañero que lo preguntó si va a cobrar por el trabajo, yo cuando hago una instalación para un extraño, por lo menos pretendo que compre lo que se necesita y que haga la obra que se necesita, a eso apuntaba la pregunta del compañero, cuando el trabajo es para un allegado, bueno, uno busca que sea al menor  costo posible.
> Disculpe...



Hola Fabio, antes que nada gracias por lo de señor. Si bien me hace sentir de 70 años, denota una gran educación de tu parte.

Aclaro tus dudas porque me parece que tal consideración merece ser respondida con gran celeridad.
Perdón por lo rudimentario del dibujo pero la idea es poder mostrar el problema. No es trifásica para un foquito. es usar la que ya existe pero visto los "inconvenientes técnicos" de lo que quiero hacer, creo que no será factible.

.

En rojo la casa por supuesto, en marron la instalación del cable trifasico original de de 3x10mm que actualmente tiene conectadas las fases R S y T con carga de los artefactos y electrodomésticos y luces y demás yerbas en 3 circuitos diferentes. En celeste el neutro que se colocó mucho después para regularizar la instalación cuando cambiaron las normas argentinas.

Entiendo lo que dices sobre la pregunta del forero, sinceramente sentí que me reclamaba por el conocimiento y en este foro si hay algo que se da sin medir es justamente eso: conocimiento y experiencia. Los que sugirieron transformadores por ejemplo, no pidieron nada a cambio ni consideraron que podría cobrar por este trabajo (y aunque así hubiera sido, no lo dudaron y ofrecieron alternativas sin considerarlo).

Por ultimo, no es necesario disculparse porque no hay ni hubo algo malo en tu comentario. De hecho estoy agradecido por el mismo porque me estás mostrando otro punto de vista sobre esa pregunta que no se cruzó ni remotamente por mi cabeza.

Te mando un abrazo y gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 11, 2022)

Mejor que cortar el cable si que es.


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 11, 2022)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ahí ya estaba la sugerencia    , sabiendo que no va a tener otras cargas adicionales.



Tal cual, no tendrá otras cargas porque no hay nada para poner en ese lugar. Solo un foco. Por eso la idea inicial era tomar la tierra del "suelo" pero como es más árido que Atacama no creo funcione.

Con respecto a otras tus sugerencias no puedo parar de reirme. Zapatillas luminosas??? Te la imaginas yendo a misa con eso?? 


Eduardo dijo:


> Es muy raro que se hayan instalado 200m de cable subterraneo de 3x10  para alimentar una casa.  A menos que inicialmente no haya habido casa sino una bomba de agua trifasica importante y luego se fue construyendo. De lo contrario es absurdo, tanto por la sección del cable como no llevar neutro.
> 
> ¿Verificaste con tester que tengas 380v?
> Porque no entiendo para que derivaron 2.
> ...



Eduardo vas a tener que romper el paradigma de que las abus son señoras mayores y usan la spica y el foquito de la pieza 
Tiene aires acondicionados, 3 bombas de agua para riego por aspersión que no funcionan en simultaneo con la bomba de la pileta, más los teles para los nietos y hasta FTTH para que todos tengan red cuando la visitan. 

*off topic ON*
La instalación 3x10 es algo antigua, inicialmente estaba diseñada para ser monofásica y para no tener que gastar de nuevo si aumentaban las cargas, se puso un 3x10 para pasar a trifásica si fuese necesario. Lo fue, pero muchos años después para habilitarla, le pidieron el neutro porque habían cambiado las normas y ya no se podia tomar la tierra desde una jabalina o placa de cobre enterrada como se SI SE PODÍA ANTES cuando se diseñó todo. 
Tiene unas 25 térmicas, 4 disyuntores y control de corte de fase y neutro. Es un lujo lo que fue poniendo a lo largo de los años para que sus nietos no tengan problemas. Y todo sectorizado para que no se quede sin energía todo si falla algo. Yo no soy ingeniero eléctrico, Si bien tuve materias relacionadas lo mio es la electronica. Así que no puedo decir si está bien o no, si puedo decir que me genera mucha confianza lo que hizo en su casa y que al menos en lo que veo está muy segura. 
*off topic OFF*


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Opción 2 : modificar el artefacto para 380 V . . .  por ahí sugerí un divisor de tensión capacitivo .


Por curiosidad,  cómo funciona esto? Capacitores de cuánto? Esto tiene algún nombre particular para googlear?


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 11, 2022)

Y... para traer el neutro desde la casa, desde el pilar o atravesar el predio es igual de lejos, supongo que el pilar está en el vértice opuesto al de la casa, y el foco iría a mitad de recorrido de la trifásica. 
De todos modos me cuesta imaginarme como aislar el subterráneo si sacás una fase de ahí, se debe poder poner un gabinete estanco bajo tierra. Lo más viable sin mucho barullo es el fotovoltaico, pero te lo pueden afanar. Igual de viable sigue siendo traer fase y neutro desde el punto más cercano bajo tierra o aéreo, aéreo te permite agregar lámparas en la medida de la necesidad sin mayores obras. En algo hay que ceder en estos casos, pero lo último que se me ocurriría sería pelar los tres cables para poner un transformador para bajar a 220v... pero son 200 metros!!!!


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 11, 2022)

Si Fabio, voy por reflector "solar", es lo más sensato aunque cada x años tenga que cambiarlo por bateria agotada.
Abrazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Y... para traer el neutro desde la casa, desde el pilar o atravesar el predio es igual de lejos, supongo que el pilar está en el vértice opuesto al de la casa, y el foco iría a mitad de recorrido de la trifásica.
> *De todos modos me cuesta imaginarme como aislar el subterráneo si sacás una fase de ahí, se debe poder poner un gabinete estanco bajo tierra.* Lo más viable sin mucho barullo es el fotovoltaico, pero te lo pueden afanar. Igual de viable sigue siendo traer fase y neutro desde el punto más cercano bajo tierra o aéreo, aéreo te permite agregar lámparas en la medida de la necesidad sin mayores obras. En algo hay que ceder en estos casos, pero lo último que se me ocurriría sería pelar los tres cables para poner un transformador para bajar a 220v... pero son 200 metros!!!!


Hay varios tipos de kitt´s para empalmes en cables subterráneos, por ejemplo: Cinta auto-soldante y termocontraíbles con pegamento, empalmes con resina líquida, Etc.
La elección depende de la tensión de trabajo.


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 11, 2022)

Gracias, ese es buen dato. Nunca trabajé cable subterráneo más que haberlo llevado del pilar a la casa.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2022)

Conectores subterráneos RS - Niled
					

Tenemos Conectores subterráneos RS profesionales de primer nivel, ponte en contacto si necesitas mas información.




					www.niled.es
				




Yo he usado los de líneas aéreas y van muy bien, no sabía que habían para subterráneas, los acabo de descubrir.
Los aéreos se ponen sin cortar el servicio.









						Derivaciones - Niled
					

Derivaciones. Encuentra: Redes aéreas aisladas(CD, PI, P, P+D, P+R), redes aéreas denudas(AD, N) y resde subterráneas (MDT, RS).




					www.niled.es
				




De todos modos empalmar lineas subterráneas por afición no entra en mis planes, he mantenido líneas subterráneas muchos años y solo traen problemas se hagan como se hagan. El mejor empalme es el que no se hace.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 12, 2022)

No lo lei, pero nunca se les cruzó dejar ese cable subterraneo, y conectar el neutro en uno de los 3 cables desde donde se conectan las fases (pilar)?
Digo, desde el principio del cable.
No se para que dar tantas vueltas.


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 12, 2022)

Yo invertiría la instalación, el neutro que hace otro recorrido ponerlo a vivo y uno de la trifásica ponerlo a neutro, se invierten en el Pilar y el tablero, por lo menos quedan dos vivos y un neutro donde quiere poner el farol.


fabioosorio dijo:


> ... identifique un color del subterráneo y lo pone a neutro en el Pilar...


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 13, 2022)

Gracias Fabio. Es muy buena la idea. Pero
ya compré el reflector solar y funciona bien por ahora. Pero era una solución muy buena  

Respecto del divisor capacitivo ya encontré ejemplos de todo tipo. Videos y explicaciones. Lo único que no puedo encontrar es un cálculo simple de la corriente que se puede manejar. Para el caso que yo necesitaba eran necesarios unos 50mA (aprox 10W en 220v). Cual es la ecuación de cálculo correspondiente? Nunca usé capacitores así y me intriga saber cuánta corriente pueden manejar. Todo lo que encuentro en Internet es sobre los valores de tensión que tendría cada uno pero sobre las corrientes no encuentro. Alguien tiene algo para leer al respecto?

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2022)

Si hacés un divisor capacitivo con capacitores de poliéster (no polarizados) , la corriente  a través de ellos deberá ser superior a la de la carga , eso no importaría ya que sería potencia reactiva y los medidores comunes no suelen medirla.

Por otro lado habría que colocar una resistencia de alto valor para descargarlos , en paralelo con cada uno ; además de una de relativamente bajo valor en serie para amortiguar la carga.

Aquí tenés para comenzar :






						Fuente de voltaje sin transformador 20 mA
					

Aqui les dejo un excelente material para obtener, por ejemplo, una salida de 5V a partir de la red electrica de 220V (o 110V). El mismo, viene con una hoja excel interactiva, con la cual podemos modificar los valores ajustándolos a nuestras necesidades, cabe aclarar que por lo regular este tipo...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Podés comenzar con dos capacitores en serie de 1 UF x 400V ( los que venden en las ferreterías para ventiladores) con dos resistencias de 100k x 1W en paralelo y otra de 500 Ohms en serie con todo ; probarías con una lámpara led de 220V x 12 o 15 Watts conectada a uno de los capacitores.


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 14, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Otra cosa señor, no necesita ofenderse con el compañero que lo preguntó si va a cobrar por el trabajo, yo cuando hago una instalación para un extraño, por lo menos pretendo que compre lo que se necesita y que haga la obra que se necesita


Si... a eo apuntaba...  en mi parcela son bastantes hectareas.... No es barato llevar energia para las habitaciones que estan bastante lejos.... Le instalo un cable economico con tubo pvc economico lo meto bajo tierra y ya esta.
Si debo hacer un trabajo. Pido materiales... Total a mi no me cuesta.... si hago mal una obra... cualquier accidente a mi me va a costar... facil me pueden demandar


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 15, 2022)

Acá dejo la formula para calcular la corriente que circula por el divisor capacitivo.

Busqué apuntes de mi época de estudiante ya la ecuación es esta:

I = V/R = V/XC = V/(1/2πfC)

Divisor capacitivo definido para mi, ya puedo dormir tranquilo.

Saludos!


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 27, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés comenzar con dos capacitores en serie de 1 UF x 400V ( los que venden en las ferreterías para ventiladores) con dos resistencias de 100k x 1W en paralelo y otra de 500 Ohms en serie con todo ; probarías con una lámpara led de 220V x 12 o 15 Watts conectada a uno de los capacitores.



Por simple curiosidad voy a probar esto. Pero como la tensión es considerablemente alta, no quiero sorpresas desagradables. Tengo un tablerito con disyuntor y termica para probar, pero por las dudas también pregunto:

Encontré 2 capacitores entre varios cacharros viejos. Parecen nuevos y sin uso,  sus valores están bien según medí. Son grandes, de color blanco, de 8uf y 14uf x400V.  Según los cálculos en 380V  el divisor entregaria Vc1=138V y Vc2= 241V. Según Google, en Argentina son "capacitores de marcha" (por eso aclaré el color).

La pregunta es si se pueden usar para probar. La corriente que circularia por la red (~600mA) sería suficiente para encender una lámpara de 10W sin problemas, pero soportan la circulación de corriente sin quemarse/destruirse de manera constante? Se pueden usar para un divisor capacitivo como el que comentaron anteriormente? Si se van a romper no vale la pena probar y me ocuparé de comprar los sugeridos para ventiladores (con valores de 2 y 2,5uf obtendría 168 y 211V teóricamente, pero como es solo para probar por ahí me ahorro el gasto).

Gracias!


----------



## unmonje (Mar 27, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> Por simple curiosidad voy a probar esto. Pero como la tensión es considerablemente alta, no quiero sorpresas desagradables. Tengo un tablerito con disyuntor y termica para probar, pero por las dudas también pregunto:
> 
> Encontré 2 capacitores entre varios cacharros viejos. Parecen nuevos y sin uso,  sus valores están bien según medí. Son grandes, de color blanco, de 8uf y 14uf x400V.  Según los cálculos en 380V  el divisor entregaria Vc1=138V y Vc2= 241V. Según Google, en Argentina son "capacitores de marcha" (por eso aclaré el color).
> 
> ...


Utilizar capacidades significativamente superiores, a las que el fabricante estableció como razonables, pueden dañar a mediano o largo plazo al dispositivo o electrodoméstico donde se ha reemplazado. Es decir que, queda a su suerte


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 28, 2022)

Perdón,  no entendí.



426ivan dijo:


> Perdón,  no entendí.


A qué se refiere con "capacidades significativamente superiores"? No pretendo modificar la capacidad (no sabría como hacerlo de manera segura), y tampoco creo que sea conveniente desarmar los capacitores. Es decir, no modificaré la capacidad de ninguno de ellos, solo deseo conocer si son igual de utilizables que los de un ventilador por citar los recomendados. Me explico?


----------



## unmonje (Mar 28, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> Perdón,  no entendí.
> 
> 
> A qué se refiere con "capacidades significativamente superiores"? No pretendo modificar la capacidad (no sabría como hacerlo de manera segura), y tampoco creo que sea conveniente desarmar los capacitores. Es decir, no modificaré la capacidad de ninguno de ellos, solo deseo conocer si son igual de utilizables que los de un ventilador por citar los recomendados. Me explico?


Entendí desde el principio, si creo, que usted no comprendió lo que yo escribí.
En "capacidades significativamente superiores" me refiero a --->_*exactamente a eso*_ , no amerita traducción.

(capacidad de un capacitor o condensador , no corresponde abrir un capacitor para cambiar su capacidad )

Los capacitores son igual de utilizables, pero no en un ventilador, por ejemplo. Se reemplaza por exactamente el mismo o de mejor aislación si se puede. Nunca de mayor capacidad o menor,    ( +/- 10% sería el límite )


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 28, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Entendí desde el principio, si creo, que usted no comprendió lo que yo escribí.
> En "capacidades significativamente superiores" me refiero a --->_*exactamente a eso*_ , no amerita traducción.
> 
> (capacidad de un capacitor o condensador , no corresponde abrir un capacitor para cambiar su capacidad )
> ...



Y esto que tiene que ver con lo que consulto? No pretendo usar usar un capacitor de 14uf en un ventilador. No es esa la consulta.
Tampoco pido traducción  (cambiar de idioma es traducir).  Tal vez me responde por algo que no pregunto y por eso no entiendo.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 28, 2022)

426ivan dijo:


> Y esto que tiene que ver con lo que consulto? No pretendo usar usar un capacitor de 14uf en un ventilador. No es esa la consulta.
> Tampoco pido traducción  (cambiar de idioma es traducir).  Tal vez me responde por algo que no pregunto y por eso no entiendo.


Usted escribió :
_*La pregunta es si se pueden usar para probar*_

1-¿probar que ? ¿donde ? ¿de que manera o configuración ? ¿sobre cual dispositivo ?
Con tantos caminos posibles, uno trata de responder sobre lo mas probable. Tendría que explicarse mejor, con sustantivos supongo


----------



## 426ivan (Mar 28, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Usted escribió :
> _*La pregunta es si se pueden usar para probar*_
> 
> 1-¿probar que ? ¿donde ? ¿de que manera o configuración ? ¿sobre cual dispositivo ?
> Con tantos caminos posibles, uno trata de responder sobre lo mas probable. Tendría que explicarse mejor, con sustantivos supongo


Esta descripto en el hilo del post.
No soy moderador,  no voy a pedirle que lea todo pero esta escrito. Ud me dijo, ya que estamos, que no respondía más porque estaba sobrado.
Saludos.


----------

